# Low Fly - Fast Jets



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi all went to the Mach Loop on Thursday a few shots from the day 
1.








2.








3.








4.









Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh wow!


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

Very very nice photo's 

Favourite being No. 2

:thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

MARKETMAN said:


> Thanks for looking :thumb:


Thanks for sharing.

Nice shooting.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice pics :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

fantastic photos


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic shots fella, incredible panning skills :thumb:


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Whats the Mach loop? Can anyone go there?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

been a while since i was up there. and if you get the right day you see loads. i still love the Tornado's great pics fella


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

And for some, this is what they call working for a living.

I am doing something wrong!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fantastic - absolutely bloody fantastic!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Those pictures are awesome


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Ohhhhh yesssss! I'm liking those.

Brilliant.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics mate. :thumb:
For those of us not in the know, where is this 'Mach Loop'?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

google it, it's round by Machynlleth IIRC.

Nice shots.

Bret


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

excellent!


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

Those are awesome pictures !


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Bit of info on it if anyones interested:

The Wales low level training area is known as LFA7 and consists of arteries of valleys joining together and forming a large roundabout north of Machalynyth - hence the name Mach loop.

http://lowfly.net/index.html


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Get the right shot etc, you get the pilots waving to you.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Got to get myself to that spot in the future, awesome!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Nice photos, I have actually done that twice in the Hawk (Photo 1) and had a go flying it. Awesome


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Lovely shots! I do love a good set of plane pics


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Great shots i like no.4:thumb:



Phil H said:


> Nice photos, I have actually done that twice in the Hawk (Photo 1) and had a go flying it. Awesome


Luck sod how did you manage to do that?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Fantastic photos, really well caught.

Chris.


----------



## Fraser (Sep 2, 2009)

Great photo's mate. Will hopefully be me training in one of those hawks in a year or so.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

WOW, cracking pics:thumb:


----------

